# Banners?!?!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

hey chaps ive been asked by a few people now so i thought i'd post this up, ive been a bit lazy of late with the site and for that i apologise....

We had some banners to include in sigs, to have on other sites so people can upload them to there facebook/myspace etc....but i dont know where they are now and we could probably do with some new/better ones soooooo....

JayC is the man with the design skillz so Jay if you want to blast up one up go ahead, if anyone else wants to have a bash in some kind of photoshop or something go for it, post them in this thread...winner of the best banner gets

1) A big kiss from me

2) A small kiss and 30 second BJJ lesson from JayC

3) A man hug and a pot noodle from Spitfire

5) A bill oddy joke from Imy

4) A protein flapjack

These are all OR not AND you cant have all of them


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

what flava pot noodle is thrown in with Spitfire....if it's got garden peas in I may not submit my entry (no pun intended):yes:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

you'll have to contact him direct mate i have no idea what his flavour of the month is


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

your entry ho, ho ...ooh er carry on misses, up the cazba,etc etc etc

Sorry lads, it was beef and tomato but my lad just ate it.

I do have for your delicatation, a rather good example of half of a microwaved bake potatototototo. Only one day old with 2 slices of stale cheese (chedder)....innit like.

I tell you what .. [email protected]# it you can have it any hows ill post it.

If you dont want it , give it to one of the million's of charity shop's that have taken over the high street's.

Oh man now there's a subject.. oh maybe not. they do a good job and i get all me clothes from them along with a good chat with an old dear.:baffled:


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

i would but jayc would probably bite me head off.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

do it paul... ya know you want to.. dont resist let the id flowwwwwww.( changed the THE to id, more suitable me tinks).


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, I think Spitfire is high -possible something to do wid tha cheddar...


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

paul said:


> i would but jayc would probably bite me head off.


I haven't done that at all, you're just being childish now


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

whatever you say man.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds tempting Marc...


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

wow, all of it is very tempting... ill see what i can do. should i stick to any themes/ rules etc?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

no just do what you like and if its good it'll get used


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

who ever does the worst one has to sniff my jockstrap:shocked::yes:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

if its the bird in the pic talkin then i may sacrifice my self for that sniff... if its you keano .. then im feelin very unwell.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL....:laugh:


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

spitfire said:


> if its the bird in the pic talkin then i may sacrifice my self for that sniff... if its you keano .. then im feelin very unwell.


lmao!:laugh:


----------

